# KDE: pc laten afsluiten en niet enkel zichzelf

## Johny the Ripper

In knoppix krijg je bij het afsluiten van KDE een menuutje waarin je kan kiezen tussen de pc herstarten etc. Kan je zoiets in je eigen KDE ook maken? Nu krijg ik enkel een knop "logout" en een cancel knop te zien waarbij logout staat voor "sluit KDE af".

----------

## water

Welek sessiemanager gebruik je? (KDM/GDM/XDM/Entrance?)

----------

## garo

Zit je user in de wheel groep ?

----------

## Johny the Ripper

 *water wrote:*   

> Welek sessiemanager gebruik je? (KDM/GDM/XDM/Entrance?)

 

hmm was ik vergeten te vermelden: ik gebruik geen sessiemanager - kan het ook zonder?

 *garo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zit je user in de wheel groep ?
> 
> 

 

Geen idee... wat is een 'wheel groep'?  :Razz: 

----------

## Burnout

De wheel groep laat de user toe van het su commando uit te voeren en zo root te worden (als ge de juiste rootpass ingeeft).  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

Zo zie je wie in de groep wheel zit:

```
grep wheel /etc/group | sed s/.*://
```

En als je er niet bij staat open dan (als root) het bestand "/etc/group", zoek de regel die begint met "wheel" en schrijf achteraan ",jouw_username"

----------

## Burnout

Ik denk echter dat hij/zij bedoelt dat als je op afmelden klikt, dat je een menu krijgt dat je laat afsluiten en rebooten ook. Ik heb dat op gentoo ook nooit gevonden. Via terminal su , shutdown -h now gaat dat inderdaad wel, maar via een menu... weet ik het niet.

----------

## spufi

 *Johny the Ripper wrote:*   

> ik gebruik geen sessiemanager - kan het ook zonder?

 

Voor zover ik weet niet, nee.  Als je de combo KDM-KDE of GDM-Gnome gebruikt, kan je idd vanuit gdm/kdm een reboot, shutdown etc initieren, maar niet als je via startx werkt.

Een mogelijke - vrij vieze - oplossing is je user rechten geven op /sbin/halt & /sbin/reboot (chmod +s /sbin/halt & chmod +s /sbin/reboot) en dan ergens in je window  - of desktop manager een paar links maken met als commando '/sbin/halt' &/of '/sbin/reboot".

I know, is knoeiwerk en hoogstwaarschijnlijk bestaat er een properdere (wa e woord!) manier, maar die weet ik dan alleszins niet.  Anyone?  :Smile: 

----------

## Johny the Ripper

 *spufi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Een mogelijke - vrij vieze - oplossing is je user rechten geven op /sbin/halt & /sbin/reboot (chmod +s /sbin/halt & chmod +s /sbin/reboot) en dan ergens in je window  - of desktop manager een paar links maken met als commando '/sbin/halt' &/of '/sbin/reboot".
> 
> I know, is knoeiwerk en hoogstwaarschijnlijk bestaat er een properdere (wa e woord!) manier, maar die weet ik dan alleszins niet.  Anyone? 

 

Proper genoeg!  :Razz:  thx!

[netheidsmodus] hmm Als je dan afsluit via die links dan wordt KDE steeds gekillt bij het afsluiten veronderstel ik? Is dat nadelig voor een en ander? [/netheidsmodus]

----------

## Burnout

Weet er iemand dan hoe ge dat zo kunt maken dat ge kunt afsluiten zoals in Ubuntu, Fedora,... met een menu dus?

----------

## garo

Als ik hier logout in kde neem, krijg ik 4 mogelijkheden:

-cancellen

-rebooten

-pcke afsluiten

en uitloggen

Het enige dat ik heb gedaan heb dat er iets mee te maken kan hebben is mijn user in wheel gestoken en kdm geinstalleerd

----------

## Johny the Ripper

Maar lukt het ook zonder KDM te installeren?  :Wink: 

----------

## spufi

 *Johny the Ripper wrote:*   

> [netheidsmodus] hmm Als je dan afsluit via die links dan wordt KDE steeds gekillt bij het afsluiten veronderstel ik? Is dat nadelig voor een en ander? [/netheidsmodus]

 

Voor wat betreft "stabiliteit" doe je er eigenlijk niets fouts mee, bijna alles van je wm wordt toch in je geheugen ingeladen.

Het enigste nadeel - imho - is als je "save session" hebt geenabled.  Als je inderdaad een halt of reboot initieert en dus een kill, gaat je sessie niet bewaard worden.

----------

## Burnout

Maar echt niemand kan antwoorden op de vraag hoe ge in gnome zo een menu maakt dat ook toelaat uw pc af te sluiten en te rebooten als ge op LOG OFF klikt.  :Question: 

----------

## spufi

 *Burnout wrote:*   

> Maar echt niemand kan antwoorden op de vraag hoe ge in gnome zo een menu maakt dat ook toelaat uw pc af te sluiten en te rebooten als ge op LOG OFF klikt. 

 

Begrijpend lezen is een mooie deugd, zei m'n grootmoedertje-zaliger altijd   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *this person wrote:*   

> Als je de combo KDM-KDE of GDM-Gnome gebruikt, kan je idd vanuit gdm/kdm een reboot, shutdown etc initieren, maar niet als je via startx werkt. 

 

----------

## coax

 *Burnout wrote:*   

> Maar echt niemand kan antwoorden op de vraag hoe ge in gnome zo een menu maakt dat ook toelaat uw pc af te sluiten en te rebooten als ge op LOG OFF klikt. 

 

Is toch ni nodig? Eerst logt ge uit uw gnome sessie en dan kiest ge in gdm voor afsluiten of rebooten. (Allez, zo doe ik het toch)

----------

## Burnout

 *coax wrote:*   

>  *Burnout wrote:*   Maar echt niemand kan antwoorden op de vraag hoe ge in gnome zo een menu maakt dat ook toelaat uw pc af te sluiten en te rebooten als ge op LOG OFF klikt.  
> 
> Is toch ni nodig? Eerst logt ge uit uw gnome sessie en dan kiest ge in gdm voor afsluiten of rebooten. (Allez, zo doe ik het toch)

 Is in principe niet nodig, net zoals het niet nodig is om grafisch in te loggen enzovoort enzovoort, maar het zou wel handig zijn  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Je kan natuurlijk ook even checken hoe knoppix het doet (wordt veel config gegraaf, maar het houd je bezig  :Smile: ) Pop in de cd en veel plezier  :Smile: 

----------

## water

 *Johny the Ripper wrote:*   

> Maar lukt het ook zonder KDM te installeren? 

 

Dat menu van Garo komt van KDM. Ik heb zelf wel eens wat zitten knoeien omdat ik GDM mooier vindt dan KDM, maar KDE weer prefereer boven Gnome. Het magische woord bij KDE is DCOP-server. Dit is een systeem binnen KDE dat allerlij acties achter knoppen vertaald naar systeem commando's. Het is iig mogelijk om een knop bv op je desktop te plaatsen, die er via DCOP er voor zorgt dat KDE netjes wordt afgesloten.

Andere optie is toch KDM gebruiken en automatisch (en zonder wachtwoord) laten inloggen onder de usernaam die jij wilt. 

KDM hoef je overigens niet apart te installeren. Het is een onderdeel van KDE-base

----------

